# Sergio Rodriguez Interview at Spain



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Marca.com has interview Sergio, http://www.marca.com/edicion/marca/baloncesto/nba/es/desarrollo/1113813.html . I will use Google to translated it, cos babelfish seems a bit worst, still there may be some words still lost in translation

*First, how is morale? *
Okay. I help my character: I am quite happy and I try to look at the positive side of everything. It has been a difficult year but I learned a lot and I have matured. 

*Is not it considers lost? *
Not at all. This is not the year that I would have liked to have, but we have to take the positive and think that everything that happens is for the better. This will help me in the future. 

*Can you thought that the second year could be worse than the rookie? *
It has been tough, but no worse or harder than the novice. There have been different circumstances. We have become a winning team and it would be normal to be at playoffs, there have been no injuries, my adaptation has been better, I am happy in the city, with colleagues ... 

I *mean, what is that not only plays, which is the important thing. *
Yes, the only thing is that I have not played what I would have liked. 

*And if next year is like? *
Everything has its time. I have 21 years and these two have been to adapt. Next year, I would cost much to me to be in the same situation. 
*
His boss, Kevin Pritchard, puts an example to Outlaw, who waited five years to begin playing. *
My career has been very fast. I used to do everything fast and I always rush to get there and do your best. Also, because I can and I am able to do so. Outlaw's career has been different. Who knows if in the end will be similar, but neither is it my idea. 

*What we ask Portland for the coming year? *
I ask what I asked him this year and what I asked before: continuity and confidence. With confidence to play better, calmer. And with continuity gives you time to make mistakes and correct them. I like to be many years in Portland, but the first thing is my career and my evolution. If you are unwilling or believe it is not the best for the team will need to find other solutions. 

*As the transfer request?. *
We did not request the transfer. I know that several teams asked about me and Portland said no. I stay with me and that Portland has shown. In the future will be what happens. 

*And it is only the option to remain in Portland? *
Not. I took the decision to come to play for the NBA because it was my dream and hopefully be in Portland, but if we do not see other solutions. 

*Must be hard to say who has a future, but at the moment of truth given three minutes. *
He rabies. I would like to play more, because I feel that could do it and help the team, but I must not look back. More work, which is what I have done and what is in my hands. 

*Pritchard is their main valedor. I think that until you send an inspirational message to the cellphone. *
I have a smooth relationship with him and we talk a lot. It has always shown that believes in me. 

*And the coach, too? *
With him I am a professional and correct. I also have sat several times to talk. 

*What did he say when he was seven matches without playing? *
he told me that it was doing well, but after so many parties had realized that the rotation was difficult with three bases. So I stopped going out in the parties ... And seven matches later I went again. 

*Is it not illogical that disappear after matches in which he played and did well? *
Yes, they are things that frustrate, but it is the coach who has to do what is best for the team. 
*
And it is worth being in the NBA to play so little? *
Of course. My dream as a child was to be here. I am living the dream of playing in the NBA and deal with major players. We take risks to come, but I think I have done well these past two years and I have shown that I can play. This way I am. 

*What Sergio is better, two years ago or now? *
I am much better than two years ago, especially head. He progressed throughout the physical, mental and appearance in the game. I just lack continuity and confidence. When you have that, it will demonstrate. 

*Are you changing your game? Is not inhibited because if you lose a ball is going to the bench? *
My game has not changed, and when I was given minutes. It is difficult to make my game, which is risky, in three minutes. I can not leave cold and try to do what I do when I am hot. 

*I imagine you knows that all this makes it difficult to be in the Olympics Games. *
Playing in the NBA is independent of going to the Games. They will have to decide Pepu and the Federation. They know how to play and what it brings. I have been with the selection since the age of 14 and for me is the team this summer. The choice is yours and respect, but I have a great deal of enthusiasm for going to the Games. 

*This year the competition is tough: Calderon, Cabezas, Raul Lopez, Ricky Rubio... *
That's good. If not, we would not be champions of the World. I am glad that they go so well. 

*Do you speak a lot with Pepu? *
Yes, we often talk. I called for animarme and to continue. Insurance also would do if it were not the selector.


Here is Babelfish option > http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/tr web translated


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Is not it considers article not bad. He rabies. Okay. I help my character: I am quite happy. It has been a durable but I learned a lot and I have matured.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I may cringe every time I see Sergio take a shot, but I have to hand it to the guy, he handled limited playing time like a pro ... I have a feeling that if KP goes out to bring in that "next level" PG his situation isn't likely to improve much since he's still going to be 3rd on the depth chart.

My only hope for Sergio is that two things happen this summer: 1) That he spends every free moment in the gym getting stronger and doing nothing but working with a shooting coach to correct his mechanics, and 2) that his olympic experience serves to bolster his confidence some.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Thanks, pablinho. It's good to hear that Sergio still likes Portland and wants to stay with the Blazers.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anybody else get the impression after reading that article that the Spanish press takes Sergio's situation more personally than he does?

I remember thinking the same thing when that Rudy interview was posted a month or so back; it seemed like the interviewer was begging the question of Rudy "What's wrong with Portland/Nate McMillan and them not playing Sergio?"


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> Does anybody else get the impression after reading that article that the Spanish press takes Sergio's situation more personally than he does?
> 
> I remember thinking the same thing when that Rudy interview was posted a month or so back; it seemed like the interviewer was begging the question of Rudy "What's wrong with Portland/Nate McMillan and them not playing Sergio?"


I hear what you're saying and you may well be right. That said, even guys like Dan Patrick have questions that they "have to ask" even when they already know the answer, just because they're clear listeners (and/or readers) really want those questions asked. I find it highly likely that, given how popular Fernandez in particular _is_ overseas, they're asking the questions the way his fans would want them asked. Remember they're about to lose their Michael Jordan to the NBA, potentially to see him rot on the bench because of an idiot (from their perspective and, sadly, at least some of ours) coach.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Im gonna try to re-translate it. That was a little funny, but I think most of us got the jist.



pablinho said:


> Marca.com has interview Sergio, http://www.marca.com/edicion/marca/baloncesto/nba/es/desarrollo/1113813.html . I will use Google to translated it, cos babelfish seems a bit worst, still there may be some words still lost in translation
> 
> *First, how is your morale? *
> Okay. I help my character: I am quite happy and I try to look at the positive side of everything. It has been a difficult year but I learned a lot and I have matured.
> ...




I hope that helps. I like how he said that he likes being here, and doesn't hold it against the coach that he doesn't get as many minutes as he (and some fans) think he should. And that he knows he needs to improve. I also like how he says he feels he is better now than 2 years ago. Of course, that might just be how I read it and re-translated it. And I might have translated it horribly too. So feel free to edit it if you think I was completely wrong.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

nikolokolus said:


> Does anybody else get the impression after reading that article that the Spanish press takes Sergio's situation more personally than he does?
> 
> I remember thinking the same thing when that Rudy interview was posted a month or so back; it seemed like the interviewer was begging the question of Rudy "What's wrong with Portland/Nate McMillan and them not playing Sergio?"


I think that's understandable. I've kind of felt that way about American soccer players trying to make it in England. Most of them are sitting on the bench and it's hard not to say, "are you really giving them a chance or are you just going with the development background that you know is tried and true?" That's probably not a fair question at all, but it's a real easy one to just whip out. Some Spaniards are stars (Gasol, Calderon after Ford's injury), some are not (Sergio, Navarro, Calderon before Ford's injury). The question may not be justified, but it does get asked.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Hap said:


> Im gonna try to re-translate it. That was a little funny, but I think most of us got the jist.


Thanks Hap, but it still sounds like an interview with Yoda and not Sergio. As for rabies... yeah i dunno, maybe he meant to say he's rabid, or he's foaming at the mouth and barking at me...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zybot said:


> Thanks Hap, but it still sounds like an interview with Yoda and not Sergio. As for rabies... yeah i dunno, maybe he meant to say he's rabid, or he's foaming at the mouth and barking at me...


Yah, there wasn't much I could do about that outside of changing the whole interview. It was very weird 3rd persony and a lot was probably lost in the initial translation and then again in mine.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If we are going to deal Sergio we better do it now while he still has "perceived" value as a young 1st round pick, but if he goes another year like last year..we won't be able to use him as anything more than a throw in.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

pablinho said:


> Marca.com has interviewed Sergio, http://www.marca.com/edicion/marca/baloncesto/nba/es/desarrollo/1113813.html . I will use barfo to translate it, cos Hap seems a bit wasted, still there may be some words still lost in translation.
> 
> *First, how is Jack's morale? *
> Just okay. It helps me: I am quite happy and I try to look at the positive side of everything. It has been a difficult year for him but I learned a lot and I have matured.
> ...


barfo


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

Sergio's answers were about as good as they could possibly be. I don't fault the interviewer but none the less he was trying to get Sergio to "feel slighted" and answer accordingly. Sergio would not take the bait. Good for him. I really hope he succeeds here. He needs to improve in a few areas but I think he can do it.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

thanks for that Bafro


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

No mention of Rudy? That is all I was looking for in this interview.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Sergio talked about Rudy when he said "He rabies." In Spanish, that means he's a skunk.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Just think, every interview with Rudy will be like this next year! The team will have to hire barfo to translate!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Just think, every interview with Rudy will be like this next year! The team will have to hire barfo to translate!


I don't understand why they haven't already. I could be so helpful!

barfo


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

> Debe de ser duro que digan que tiene futuro, pero a la hora de la verdad le den tres minutos.





> Da rabia. Me gustaría jugar más porque siento que podría hacerlo y ayudar al equipo, pero no debo mirar atrás. Hay que seguir trabajando, que es lo que he hecho y lo que está en mis manos.


The question is something like: "Is it hard that they say you have a future, but in the hour of truth they give you three minutes?"

The answer: "It gives me rage. I would like to play more because I think I can do it and help the team, but one should not look back. One must continue to work, that is what I've done and what is in my hands."

The "rage" part is just a dictionary translation of "rabia", which colloquially probably has a different connotation than the word rage does for us. "Da rabia" is probably just a way of saying he finds the situation very upsetting, or is being used as hyperbole to imply as much. How do you feel about not playing? It makes me rabid.

Interesting interview. I think a lot was lost in translation, but it seems like Sergio is upset but understanding about his playing time, and knows he needs to work to make it better. That's the attitude I think he should have.


----------



## fer (Dec 6, 2006)

dudleysghost said:


> The question is something like: "Is it hard that they say you have a future, but in the hour of truth they give you three minutes?"
> 
> The answer: "It gives me rage. I would like to play more because I think I can do it and help the team, but one should not look back. One must continue to work, that is what I've done and what is in my hands."
> 
> ...


You're right. 'Da rabia' is an expression, it means you're impotent about something, and you're frustrated, they're telling him he's good (probably more from KP) and then nate gives him 0 confidence. good interview.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Talkhard is a woman?!


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

World B. Free said:


> Talkhard is a woman?!


TH must have lost a bet with Da Rizzle. :rant:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Talkhard is HOT! Let me get your # girl!


----------

